# Mass Effect 3: Umfrage-Auswertung - Tolle Story mit schlechtem Ende, Top-Action-RPG, doch kein würdiges Trilogie-Finale



## TheKhoaNguyen (20. März 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Mass Effect 3: Umfrage-Auswertung - Tolle Story mit schlechtem Ende, Top-Action-RPG, doch kein würdiges Trilogie-Finale* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Mass Effect 3: Umfrage-Auswertung - Tolle Story mit schlechtem Ende, Top-Action-RPG, doch kein würdiges Trilogie-Finale


----------



## stylo14 (20. März 2012)

Qualitativ schön ausgewertete Umfrage 

wenn das die Entwickler nicht zum Nachdenken anregt.


----------



## deinheld (20. März 2012)

Ich schätze mal die Auswertung spricht Bände. Eigentlich nichts was man im Jahr 2012 nicht nachträglich ausbessern könnte. Es würde Bioware auf jedenfall einen dicken Reputationbonus geben.


----------



## Frischmilch (20. März 2012)

Ich finde die Umfrage etwas komisch... rund 75% der Teilnehmer habens bis zum Ende gespielt und zwei Fragen weiter wird quasi nur noch über das Spielende gefragt. Zu den enthaltenen Stimmen steht dann nur, dass das Bände sprechen würde. Sorry 25% haben das Ende nicht gesehen, klar dass die sich in aller Regel dann dabei Enthalten oder?! Wie soll man etwas bewerten, was man noch nicht kennt?


----------



## Medith (20. März 2012)

stylo14 schrieb:


> Qualitativ schön ausgewertete Umfrage
> 
> wenn das die Entwickler nicht zum Nachdenken anregt.


 
Stimmt, schöne Umfrage, vor allem weil die Story generell, seperat vom Spielende genommen wurde. Da die Story wirklich bis zur letzten Minute eines Mass Effects würdig ist. Nur eben diese letzte Minute versaut eigentlich das ganze Mass Effect Universum. Der erste und der zweite Teil haben es doch grandios vorgemacht wie so ein Ende aussehen kann, aber nicht so! 
Dieses Ende wäre gut für einen Film, bei dem wird am Ende so was wie eine Lehre gezogen. Aber nicht für ein Spiel denn hier hat der Spieler die freie Entscheidung und will eine Belohnung für das was er getan hat. 
Ich kann durchaus verstehen das viele Spieler von Bioware fördern ein DLC mit alternativen Enden zu releasen. Das wäre auch mein größter Wunsch. Traurig ist ja auch das die ganzen Features mit dem Flottensammeln im Sand verläuft und die Stunden die man investiert hat um alles zu bekommen verschwendet waren. Hoffentlich regt das die entwickler wirklich zum Nachdenken an.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (20. März 2012)

Ganz ehrlich: Was sind die Leute für Heulsusen geworden. Ich hab's jetzt auch durch und muss sagen: großartiges Spiel. Ja das Ende ist etwas mau, aber der Rest des Spiels ist durch und durch genial. Gerade die Story ist hervorragend erzählt und atmosphärisch. Viele durchhänger in Teil 2 (Minispiele z.B.) wurden gestrichen, es gibt eine Vielzahl an Möglichkeiten zur Interaktion mit vielen NPCs die einem ständig was neues zu erzählen haben und sich untereinander viel unterhalten. Wie oft bin ich dagestanden und hab einfach mal zugehört wie sich z.B. Garrus und James Kriegsgeschichten erzählen und Joker und EDI sich dumme Sprüche um die Ohren hauen. Viele der alten Charaktere haben wenigstens noch mal nen Gastauftritt, die Nebenmissionen haben eigene Zwischensequenzen, usw. 

Und dann kommt das Ende, das zugegeben nicht gerade der Knaller ist und schon enttäuschen kann. Aber deswegen von einem "schlechten Spiel" oder einem unwürdigen Serienabschluss zu sprechen ist blödsinn. Dem Ende geht ein ganz großes Spiel vorraus, bei dem sich in Sachen Atmosphäre noch viele ne Scheibe abschneiden 
können.


----------



## Rungor (20. März 2012)

ich weiß gar nicht wo das problem am ende ist?


----------



## Svatlas (20. März 2012)

Versteh es auch nicht. Ich war auch enttäuscht bei der Herr der Ringe Trilogie das nicht die ganze Sippschaft in der Lava verreckt ist.....dennoch wird es nie wieder eine Fortsetzung geben um es mir rechtzumachen.....heul....

Und hätten die Deutschen oder die Welt nichts zu noergeln....hätten wir ne 90%ige geistige Arbeitslosigkeit.


----------



## schrehe (20. März 2012)

Wer es nicht versteht nörgelt halt rum. 
Zeigt ein sehr peinliches Bild der Spielerschaft.

Ich bin übrigens der festen Überzeugung wäre das Spiel nicht unter EA als Publisher veröffentlicht worden wäre die Welle der Nörgler vernachlässligbar.


----------



## Chazer (20. März 2012)

Rungor schrieb:


> ich weiß gar nicht wo das problem am ende ist?


 
In erster Linie kaum existente Abwechslung zwischen bei den "unterschiedlichen" Enden und man erfährt nichtmal ansatzweise was danach passiert und für mich das dümmste an dem Ende: Eine total unlogische Aktion der Normandy und ihrer Crew. Zu letzterem wurde in verschiedensten Foren schon ausreichend gesagt.
Trotzdem ein großartiges Spiel, aber wenn Bioware Zusatzinhalte liefern möchte sollten sie da anfangen


----------



## CyrionXS (20. März 2012)

> Wer es nicht versteht nörgelt halt rum.
> Zeigt ein sehr peinliches Bild der Spielerschaft.



Das schlimme ist, man kann als verstehender sogar sehen warum es von vielen nicht verstanden worden ist.
Und es macht es umso schlimmer.

Bioware hat sich dadurch einen Ehrenplatz verdient, wenn nicht jeder Actionheld das Ende kapiert.
Was Jeder versteht, kann nicht mehr als Mittelmaß sein. Na, verstanden?


----------



## schrehe (20. März 2012)

Viele Glauben Sie hätten das Ende verstanden - ohne dieses zu tun.
Sie haben nicht zugehört.
Das Ende war mehrfach in den Vorgängern angedeutet und kam wenig überraschend.
Über die erzählersiche Umsetzung kann man sich streiten - aber das sollte man gefälligst den Story-Designern überlassen - nennt sich künstlerische Freiheit.

Das sich Bioware und EA nun zurückziehen und erstmal das Bollwerk vorschieben ist mehr als verständlich.
Bioware steht mit jedem Titel seit DA2 massivst in der Kritik, DA2, SWTOR, ME3.
Die Kritik besteht i.d.R darin, dass sie nicht die Erwartungen der Spielerschaft umgesetzt haben - ist das ein Problem von Bioware ? Oder der Spieler ?
EA steht sowieso immer in der Kritik , Abzocker, Origin und vieles mehr.

Deshalb dieser ganze Kindergarten mit dem Ende. Für mich eine Riesenluftblase.
Klar kommen wieder Argumente wegen Kundenorientiert und die wollen ja nur Geld machen.

Ja und das tun die. Trotz der massiven Kritik. Auch weiterhin. Denn es sind enorm gute Spiele mit guten Geschichten.

Haben die Leute also nun Recht nur weil die Anzahl der Leute die laut "Brüllen" mehr werden ? 
Ich persönlich bei sowas skeptisch.

Achso und ganz ehrlich wäre ich Shepard ich würd nicht einmal einen Versuch starten die Menschheit zu retten - ist den Aufwand nicht wert.


----------



## Medith (20. März 2012)

schrehe schrieb:


> Viele Glauben Sie hätten das Ende verstanden - ohne dieses zu tun.
> Sie haben nicht zugehört.
> Das Ende war mehrfach in den Vorgängern angedeutet und kam wenig überraschend.
> Über die erzählersiche Umsetzung kann man sich streiten - aber das sollte man gefälligst den Story-Designern überlassen - nennt sich künstlerische Freiheit.
> .


 
Dann erklär mir mal was es hier zu verstehen oder nicht verstehen gibt? Das Ende wurde nicht wirklich "angedeutet" in den Vorherigen Spielen, ja es wurde gesagt es ist ein übermächtiger Feind. Aber sie haben ja auch eine übermächtige Waffe gefunden. Alles in allem ist doch das Problem nicht das Ende selber sondern dessen Präsentation. Gerade jemand der die anderen Teile gespielt hat wird das verstehen. Denn das Ende wirkt schlicht abgeschnitten. Die beiden Vorgänger haben es vorgemacht wie ein gutes Ende spielerisch aussieht. Es hätte ja gereicht wenn man den Einfluss der Spielfeatures wenigstens gesehen hätte und man erfahren hätte wie es der Crew widerfahren ist. Und dann einfach eine wunderschöne Gedenkfeier alla Halo am Ende ohne dabei das ganze Mass Effect Universum zu zerstören. Wär wirklich nicht schwer gewesen wenn man Bedenkt wie viel Arbeit die in diesen 10 Minuten Abspann gesteckt haben. Übrigens die Leute die hier meinen man würde Mass Effect runterziehen, das macht hier doch gar keiner, ganz im Gegenteil, das Spiel hat eine verdiente Spitzenwertung im 90% Bereich. Es sind eben diese verflixten letzten 10 Minuten. Und man sollte dies übrigens nicht mit einem Film gleichsetzen wie Herr der Ringe usw. es ist ein Spiel, hier stecken Spieler 30 Stunden Individuelle Arbeit hinein in der Hoffnung das die Integrierten Features - genauso wie in alten Teilen - einen gewissen Outcome erziehlen, das macht ein Film nicht. Das geschieht eben nicht und ist entsprechend entäuschend. Vor allem wenn man die Vorgänger betrachtet. Ich will den Story Designer nicht kritisieren. Die Story an sich ist Klasse, und Filmreif. Und genau da ist der Hacken, es scheint als hätte der Designer das Spiel nicht gespielt und den Unterschied nicht gemerkt. In einem Film kann der Aufwand des Helden am Ende ins Sinnlose verlaufen und er eine Lehre daraus ziehen das all seine Mühen nur durch sien eigenes Opfer beseitigt werden können. In einem Spiel jedoch erwartet der Spieler auch etwas wofür er arbeitet. Stellt euch einfach vor ihr spielt ein MMORPG und euer Char wird gelöscht sobald ihr das maximale Level erreicht und das wird euch erst hinterher gesagt. Das ist auch ein ganz schöner tritt in Eier.... Im großen und ganzen ist das Spiel genial. Aber bei den letzten 10 Minuten sollte man das Spiel beenden und sich ein Mass Effect 1/2 Ende vorstellen und alles ist im Butter.


----------



## CyrionXS (20. März 2012)

> Dann erklär mir mal was es hier zu verstehen oder nicht verstehen gibt?


If you dont get it, you never will.
Sry, aber man kann es nicht jedem erklären, wenn man nicht bereit ist die Erklärung anzunehmen.
Das ist bereits ein Glaubenskrieg, kein Wahrheitskrieg.

Aber das begreifen die Fanatiker nicht. Haben sie nie.

Übrigens ist das Problem nicht die Präsentation, oder Die Story, oder die Entscheidung mit den 3 Säulen.
Es ist alles. und nichts.
Jeder nimmt sich was ihm daran nicht passt, und behauptet er hätte zig tausend hintersich, die dasselbe denken.
z.B: 
Begreifen einige Menschen den Hintergrund schlichtweg nicht ( Entscheidungsfreiheit und Moral / Evolution / Leben vs Syntethic)
Oder Sie raffen nicht schon nicht, dass das Child/catalyst nur eine Projektion des Kindes vom Anfang ist. 
Oder es geht mit Logiklücken los die mit etwas nachdenken geschlossen werden können. ( Als wenn sich diese Kritiker selbst widersprechen wollen würden) 
Oder sie lassen kein Erklärungen zu wie : Shepard war offensichtlich bewusstlos und totgeglaubt. Dann flieht die Crew eben. Joker ist schonmal abgehauen. Traurig aber wahr.
Oder Wäh shepard stirbt ( was auch nicht unbedingt stimmt). 
Man will 200 Enden, je ein anderes Pro entscheidung im Spiel.
Und 4 Stunden cinematics, je nachdem wen Shepard flachgelegt hat. Es werden Versprechungen aus der 5 Jahre alten Kiste geholt um irgendwas zu beweisen. Handelsbehörden werden eingeschaltet. Man tut auf human und spendet geld an Kinder NUR damit ein Ende geändert wird. Nicht der Kinder wegen.

Diese informieren sich nicht wirklich (wollen sie nicht! es könnte ihre Meinung beeinflussen). Sie labern nur aus dem Affekt. schauen "Propaganda" videos. Die, von denen sie unterstützt werden
Glauben dann sie hätten Beweise, die sie nur nachquatschen.

Schonmal mit der Mehrzahl dieser Personen gesprochen? Schau dir mal die youtube threads an. Gefluche, geheule, kiddies die mehr Bum bam bang wollen.
Es ist leicht, sich dann von diesen "Kritikern" zu distanzieren.
Und zu sehen, warum sie kritisieren.


----------



## schrehe (21. März 2012)

Medith schrieb:


> Dann erklär mir mal was es hier zu verstehen oder nicht verstehen gibt? Das Ende wurde nicht wirklich "angedeutet" in den Vorherigen Spielen, ja es wurde gesagt es ist ein übermächtiger Feind. Aber sie haben ja auch eine übermächtige Waffe gefunden. Alles in allem ist doch das Problem nicht das Ende selber sondern dessen Präsentation. Gerade jemand der die anderen Teile gespielt hat wird das verstehen. Denn das Ende wirkt schlicht abgeschnitten. Die beiden Vorgänger haben es vorgemacht wie ein gutes Ende spielerisch aussieht. Es hätte ja gereicht wenn man den Einfluss der Spielfeatures wenigstens gesehen hätte und man erfahren hätte wie es der Crew widerfahren ist. Und dann einfach eine wunderschöne Gedenkfeier alla Halo am Ende ohne dabei das ganze Mass Effect Universum zu zerstören. Wär wirklich nicht schwer gewesen wenn man Bedenkt wie viel Arbeit die in diesen 10 Minuten Abspann gesteckt haben. Übrigens die Leute die hier meinen man würde Mass Effect runterziehen, das macht hier doch gar keiner, ganz im Gegenteil, das Spiel hat eine verdiente Spitzenwertung im 90% Bereich. Es sind eben diese verflixten letzten 10 Minuten. Und man sollte dies übrigens nicht mit einem Film gleichsetzen wie Herr der Ringe usw. es ist ein Spiel, hier stecken Spieler 30 Stunden Individuelle Arbeit hinein in der Hoffnung das die Integrierten Features - genauso wie in alten Teilen - einen gewissen Outcome erziehlen, das macht ein Film nicht. Das geschieht eben nicht und ist entsprechend entäuschend. Vor allem wenn man die Vorgänger betrachtet. Ich will den Story Designer nicht kritisieren. Die Story an sich ist Klasse, und Filmreif. Und genau da ist der Hacken, es scheint als hätte der Designer das Spiel nicht gespielt und den Unterschied nicht gemerkt. In einem Film kann der Aufwand des Helden am Ende ins Sinnlose verlaufen und er eine Lehre daraus ziehen das all seine Mühen nur durch sien eigenes Opfer beseitigt werden können. In einem Spiel jedoch erwartet der Spieler auch etwas wofür er arbeitet. Stellt euch einfach vor ihr spielt ein MMORPG und euer Char wird gelöscht sobald ihr das maximale Level erreicht und das wird euch erst hinterher gesagt. Das ist auch ein ganz schöner tritt in Eier.... Im großen und ganzen ist das Spiel genial. Aber bei den letzten 10 Minuten sollte man das Spiel beenden und sich ein Mass Effect 1/2 Ende vorstellen und alles ist im Butter.


 
Eine grosse Illusion der Spieler - und das sehe ich auch in Deinem Post - besteht darin, zu denken das die Entscheidungen der Spieler bzw Shepard Einfluss auf das Ganze hat. Aber das ist eine Illusion. Im Endeffekt entscheidet der Spieler lediglich mit wem Shepard in im Bett landet krass gesagt. Das hat auf den Gesamtzyklus garkeinen Einfluss.
Bereits in Teil 1 wird darauf hingewiesen, dass der Zyklus nicht geändert werden kann.
Wenn ich zum Winter hin keine Winterreifen auf mein Auto ziehe entscheide ich dann damit dass es keinen Winter gibt ?
Das man den Zyklus am Ende doch bricht fühl aber eigentlich nicht wirklich so an. 
Das das Ende so philosophisch dargestellt wird hat mich sogar noch etwas psoitiv überrascht und hebt die Geschichte für mich an Klassiker wie Kubrik's Odysee 2001 - in dem SciFi eben noch SciFi ist und nicht das übliche Weltraumgeballer. Aber genau das überfordert ja wieder die Leute. Sie wollen ja im Detail wissen wie es mit jedem ausgeht und wie es nun weiter geht. 
Nein. Das ist einfach nicht mehr Bestandteil dieser Geschichte. Das kann man dem denkenden Menschen auch selber überlassen.
Aber das nur als Denkanstoss.

Und nun schau Dir die Userbwertungen von Mass Effect 3 z.b. auf Metascore oder Amazon an und sagte mir nochmal dass es den 
Leuten nicht darum geht dass Spiel als schlecht zu bewerten. 
Das ist genau etwas was ich kritisiere.
Die meisten Leute schreiben dass 95% des Spiels zu dem Besten gehört was sie je gespielt haben und die letzen 10 Minuten zerstört bei Ihnen alles. Wenn diese Leute dann dem Gesamtprodukt nur z.b. 1 Stern bei Amazon geben ist das schlichtweg falsch und Irreführend. Denn ob jemanden das Ende gefällt oder nicht ist subjektiv und sollte jedem Käufer im Endeffekt selber zustehen.
Durch eine solche Bewertung werden aber im vornherein viele potentielle Käufer bereits abgeschreckt.
Ebenfalls ein Denkanstoss wie falsch viele dieser Kritiker denken. Sie belügen sich selber und andere.

Und bin ich der Meinung dass ich ein Computerspiel welches ein solche Geschichte erzaehlt sollte man sehr wohl mit einem Film oder einem Buch gleichsetzen.
Den einzigen Leute denen ich das Recht zuschreibe das Ende so doof zu finden dass man es ändern muss sind die Storyschreiber selber die sich diese Geschichte ausgedacht haben.
Einem Buchauthor schreibe ich auch nicht vor wie seine Geschichte zu enden hat. 
Aber viele Kritiker sehen sich da wieder als "Kunden" und das Spiel als "Produkt" was ihm ja gefallen muss und genau so enden muss wie er als "König Kunde" es will.
Nein. Muss es nicht. Der Spieler erlebt eine Geschichte die von Bioware erzaehlt wird. Er kann zu dem nicken oder nicht. 
Die Geschichte oder Teile als schlecht oder gut empfinden. Alles ok.
Ich spreche dem Spieler aber das Recht ab sich hinzustellen und zu sagen "Ich will eine anderes Ende! Das gelieferte gefällt mir nicht".

Und zu guter letzt gehe ich immer noch fest davon aus, dass wenn das Spiel von irgendeinem anderen Publisher veröffentlicht worden wäre, dann wäre diese Diskussion so nicht entstanden.
Ein Blick in die Zukunft ? Der nächste Bioware-Titel unter EA wird erneut solche oder ähnliche Diskussionen hervorrufen.


----------



## Zerth (21. März 2012)

Nachdem ich endlich durch bin, muss ich sagen: So schlecht ist das Ende nicht. Bis aus das "Synthese"-Ende (wtf?) eigentlich mehr oder weniger was ich erwartet habe. Es hätte nur etwas ausführlicher erklärt werden sollen. Nicht nachvollziehbar war allerdings die Bruchlandung der Normandie.


----------



## pixelschumi (21. März 2012)

@CyrionXS und @schrehe

Ihr beweist mir heute, dass es da drausen noch immer Leute gibt, die mitdenken. Danke. 
Diese Diskussion auch dem "ich wollte doch das rote Auto, nicht das blaue"-Niveau von sechsjährigen fand ich anfangs amüsant. Doch jetzt nervts nur noch.

Ihr beiden sprecht mir aus der Seele.

Ich für meinen Teil bin so froh, dass die Autoren sich eben nicht für das Alles-wird-besser-als-bisher-Hollywood-Ende entschieden haben, wobei der Held dann mit seiner Angetrauten in den Sonnenuntergang reitet.


----------



## RedDragon20 (21. März 2012)

schrehe schrieb:


> Eine grosse Illusion der Spieler - und das sehe ich auch in Deinem Post - besteht darin, zu denken das die Entscheidungen der Spieler bzw Shepard Einfluss auf das Ganze hat. Aber das ist eine Illusion. Im Endeffekt entscheidet der Spieler lediglich mit wem Shepard in im Bett landet krass gesagt. Das hat auf den Gesamtzyklus garkeinen Einfluss.
> Bereits in Teil 1 wird darauf hingewiesen, dass der Zyklus nicht geändert werden kann.
> Wenn ich zum Winter hin keine Winterreifen auf mein Auto ziehe entscheide ich dann damit dass es keinen Winter gibt ?
> Das man den Zyklus am Ende doch bricht fühl aber eigentlich nicht wirklich so an.
> ...


 
Korrekt!


----------



## Mothman (21. März 2012)

@schrehe:
Ja, ich habe die Diskussion von Anfang an nicht verstanden. Was wollen wir denn, dass die Games individuell auf mich zugeschnitten werden? Wenn es jeder besser machen kann, als Bioware, dann sollen die gottverdammt nochmal selbst Spiele entwickeln und nicht rumweinen.  
Ich geh doch auch nicht nach dem Film an die Kinokasse und sage "das Ende war kacke, Geld zurück!".


----------



## PsychoMC (21. März 2012)

aaaah wie können nur so viele den soldaten nehmen, da kann man doch gleich nen shooter spielen. die sind bestimmt erst zu mass effect 2 eingestiegen...
experte ist die beste klasse


----------



## Zerth (21. März 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> @schrehe:
> Ja, ich habe die Diskussion von Anfang an nicht verstanden. Was wollen wir denn, dass die Games individuell auf mich zugeschnitten werden?


Das Problem ist für die meisten Spieler nicht das fehlende "happy end" oder die Auflösung an sich. Baldurs Gate hatte ein sehr ähnliches Ende und niemand hat sich beschwert. Aber das Problem in Mass Effect ist folgendes 

- Alle Enden sind fast identisch (Bioware hatte im Vorfeld - mehrmals - etwas völlig anderes versprochen) 
- Vorherige Entscheidungen des Spielers sind am Ende völlig irrelevant (auch hier hatte Bioware etwas völlig anderes versprochen) 
- Zu wenig Erklärungen. Das Ende der Normandy macht überhaupt keinen Sinn. 

Überhaupt passt der Ablauf in den letzten Stunden nicht zu einer Serie, die ansonsten immer viel Wert auf Realismus und Nachvollziehbarkeit legt. Zu viele Dinge sind unlogisch oder wirken konstruiert. Ich persönlich könnte aber mit dem "Deus ex machina" Ende leben, ärgerlich sind eher die ersten beiden Punkte.


----------



## dennis-2810 (21. März 2012)

Danke für den Protheaner-Spoiler ganz fett auf der Startseite


----------



## schrehe (21. März 2012)

Zerth schrieb:


> ...
> - Alle Enden sind fast identisch (Bioware hatte im Vorfeld - mehrmals - etwas völlig anderes versprochen)
> - Vorherige Entscheidungen des Spielers sind am Ende völlig irrelevant (auch hier hatte Bioware etwas völlig anderes versprochen)
> - Zu wenig Erklärungen. Das Ende der Normandy macht überhaupt keinen Sinn.
> ...


 
Also habt Ihr ein Problem mit der PR Abteilung von Bioware EA und deren Versprechungen und nicht mit dem Spiel.
Auch das geht aus den meisten der öffentlichen Rezensionen z.b auf Amazon nicht heraus. Dort wird explizit das das Ende des Spiels angegriffen.
PR Versprechen haben auch nichts mit dem Produkt zu tun. In den meisten Werbungen wird einem das Blaue von Himmel versprochen was die beworbenen Produkte am Ende nicht leisten.
Es gibt sogar bereits einen "Preis" bzw eine Auszeichnung die Firmen garnicht gern sehen : Der Goldene Windbeutel.
Wer also Werbelügen glaubt und dann enttäuscht ist - nunja. Willkommen im 21. Jahrhundert.


----------



## Zerth (21. März 2012)

schrehe schrieb:


> Also habt Ihr ein Problem mit der PR Abteilung von Bioware EA und deren Versprechungen und nicht mit dem Spiel.


 Das hat nichts mit der PR-Abteilung zu tun .. die Aussagen sind immer wieder von verschiedenen Bioware-Designern gekommen. Eine Reihe von Dingen sind ausserdem am Ende überhaupt nicht schlüssig und stehen zT. im Wiederspruch zum Rest des Spiels. Das alles ist um so unverständlicher, da Bioware-Spiele bisher idR. hervorragende Enden hatten. (Baldurs Gate, Kotor, Dragon Age) 

Das alles lässt nur zwei Schlüsse zu. Entweder will uns Bioware mit DLC abziehen. Oder der verantwortliche Projektleiter, der dieses Ende durchgewunken hat war besoffen.


----------



## CyrionXS (21. März 2012)

@Zerth 





> PR Versprechen haben auch nichts mit dem Produkt zu tun. In den meisten  Werbungen wird einem das Blaue von Himmel versprochen was die beworbenen  Produkte am Ende nicht leisten.


Ich wiederhole einfach mal diesen Satz. Und erlaube mir darauf genauer einzugehen.
Auf einmal Kommt Onkel Producer / Onkel Ea, oder jemand zerdeppert die kaffeemaschine.
Die Zeit fehlt ( wurde glaube irgendwo schon bestätigt ) Man werkelt zusammen, was als Essenz des Endes herhalten soll. 
Die Polierung fehlt. Cheffe meint, das reicht schon. Glaubt ihr Bobby Kotick oder John Riccitiello zocken ihre Produkte auch?
Das war mal. 
So um den Bürgerkrieg rum.

Man sieht was Bioware geleistet hat. Dass einige Ihnen jetzt so derbst ans Bein pi*sen , obwohl soviele Unzulänglichkeiten offensichtlich erklärbar sind ( ähnliche Endsequenzen. Fehlende crew videos) Ist schon arg böswillig. Da hätte sich Bioware doch Nachsicht verdient, alleine der Aussage der Enden wegen?

Vielleicht dachte man sich auch einfach, wir lassen erst die Lunte brennen, alle rennen herum, prügeln sich gegenseitig wer nun am Funken schuld ist, und am Ende gibts ne explodierende Pinjata . 
Oder sie haben auch schlichtweg DLC überbrückungszeit gebraucht.

PS: Wen nimmt man im übrigen eher ernst. Die Rasenden oder die überlegt handelnden?
Und nicht erwischen lassen beim youtube flamen 
Also, Abwarten und Spice futtern.


----------



## JCFR (21. März 2012)

Ich find's nur erstaunlich, wie man sich bei Ea und Bioware hinstellen und sagen kann, man sei mit dem Ende "zufrieden"? 
HALLO?  IHr könnt zufrieden sein, wenn eure KUNDEN zufrieden sind! Sind sie das? Nein? Ach komm, wieso denn nicht?  Nur weil man nach 20 stunden dasitzt und denkt: "äh... und das soll's gewesen sein? Wollt ihr mich verarschen?". 
WEnn man sagt "verscheidene Enden", dann sollten sie sich auch durch MEHR unterscheiden als winzige Details! Hier humpeln mal die Beiden aus der abgestürzten Normandy, dort mal jene Beiden... die Tore explodieren immer... mal daucht eine 10sec Szene auf, in der sich etwas in einem Haufen Schutt regt (Soll das echt Shepard sein?) und ansonsten? NIX! 
Mal nur so als Anmerkung: Wenn man in Deutschland auf die Speisekarte Schreibt: Pfifferlingssuppe und da in Wahrheit nur Champingnons oder Steinpilze drin sind ist das eine bewusste Täuschung des Kunden und das IST strafbar.


----------



## CyrionXS (21. März 2012)

Du hast ein 3 Gänge Menü mit Hummercremesuppe, Champagner, Kaviar, Salarianischer TrüffelLeber und Zahnstocher bekommen.
Nur die Pfifferlinge fehlen.
Grandiose Straftat. Mal schaun wie weit du damit kommst.


----------



## Ickis99 (21. März 2012)

PsychoMC schrieb:


> aaaah wie können nur so viele den soldaten nehmen, da kann man doch gleich nen shooter spielen. die sind bestimmt erst zu mass effect 2 eingestiegen...
> experte ist die beste klasse


 
Gerade weil der Shooter-Part für mich relativ unwichtig ist, habe ich das erstbeste, also den Soldaten genommen. Schließlich hat die Klasse auf die restlichen Elemente des Spiels keine Auswirkung (oder habe ich da was übersehen?).


----------



## KabraxisObliv (21. März 2012)

Und wieder ein Mega-Spoiler für mich auf der Startseite von pcgames.de durch einen großen Screenshot im Header.

Hier nicht gespoilert zu werden, ist unmöglich. Ich hab schon immer, wenn ich Mass Effect 3 gelesen habe, schnell woanders hingesehen, denn ich will mich auch, wenn ich ME3 noch nicht durchhabe, weiter über andere Spiele informieren.
Aber das mache ich nun vorerst nicht mehr hier.

Damals das Borderlands-Ende war mir wichtig, hier durch Screenshots gespoilert, jetzt ME3-Begleiter und anderes alleine durch News-Überschriften. Bei Elder Scrolls V war es ebenso mit den Werwölfen.

Ich bin ja wirklich gerne hier auf pcgames.de, und das auch schon lange und leidenschaftlich, aber dass es besser geht, dass man Klicks auch anders bekommen kann, beweist die Konkurrenz.


----------



## schrehe (21. März 2012)

JCFR schrieb:


> Ich find's nur erstaunlich, wie man sich bei Ea und Bioware hinstellen und sagen kann, man sei mit dem Ende "zufrieden"?
> HALLO?  IHr könnt zufrieden sein, wenn eure KUNDEN zufrieden sind! Sind sie das? Nein? Ach komm, wieso denn nicht?  Nur weil man nach 20 stunden dasitzt und denkt: "äh... und das soll's gewesen sein? Wollt ihr mich verarschen?".
> WEnn man sagt "verscheidene Enden", dann sollten sie sich auch durch MEHR unterscheiden als winzige Details! Hier humpeln mal die Beiden aus der abgestürzten Normandy, dort mal jene Beiden... die Tore explodieren immer... mal daucht eine 10sec Szene auf, in der sich etwas in einem Haufen Schutt regt (Soll das echt Shepard sein?) und ansonsten? NIX!
> Mal nur so als Anmerkung: Wenn man in Deutschland auf die Speisekarte Schreibt: Pfifferlingssuppe und da in Wahrheit nur Champingnons oder Steinpilze drin sind ist das eine bewusste Täuschung des Kunden und das IST strafbar.


 
Eine Speisekarte ist keine Werbung sondern eine Angebotsübersicht.

Wenn dieses Lokal aber eine Werbung schaltet in einer Zeitung und zu einem Wochenende mit Pfifferlingsuppe wirbt und dann am Wochenende keine Pfifferlinge mehr hat und stattdessen Dir Champignon serviert ohne Dich auf diese veränderte Situation hinzuweisen dann wärest Du im Recht. Aber in der Regel sagt dann die freundliche Bedienung : Oh Sorry! Pfifferlinge sind aus. Dann kannst Du schmollen und mehr nicht.
Also lass mal die Kirche im Dorf 
Zurück auf den Boden der Tatsachen steht auf meiner ME3 Packung nix von diesem besagten Versprechen.

"...In der tiefgründigen und actiongeladenen Story kann jede deiner Entscheidungen vernichtende und tödliche Konsequenzen haben."
"...Spiele auf deine Art - taktisch oder mit geballter Feuerkraft."

Mehr gibbet da nicht. Und das sind keine falschen Aussagen sondern treffen sehr wohl zu.
Also bitte nicht nur nachplaudern was "Andere" irgendwo schreiben.

PS: Ich hatte zu vergessen zu erwähnen, dass ich mich hier ja in einem Internetforum rumtreibe, da gibt es ja zu 95% eh nur IT Profies und Rechtsgelehrte


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (21. März 2012)

Die Mass Effect - Reihe bietet genügend Ansätze zur Kritik.  Das Ende des dritten Teils ist da nur ein Ansatz. 

Schon seltsam, wie einige diese Serie mit dem genialen "2001" vergleichen wollen. Dort haben wir einen genialen Film mit einem Ende, welches sicher einige Rätsel hinterließ. Hier haben wir immer noch ein Computerspiel, welches zwar filmische Elemente beinhaltet, doch immer noch Ergebnisse präsentiert, welche programmiert sind, und in manchen Elementen auf Entscheidungen der Spieler beruhen. Das Ende scheint hier eine Ausnahme zu machen, zudem scheinen die Enden sich sehr zu ähneln. Darüber hinaus ist die Rätselhaftigkeit des Endes ein Bruch mit dem Spiel an sich, denn solche esoterischen/mysteriösen Momente habe ich zumindest in den ersten beiden Teilen nicht erlebt - ganz im Gegensatz zum Film. War also "2001" ein Vorbild, so hat Bioware hier gaaaaaanz schlecht kopiert.

Nein, das Ende der Serie ist allein ein plötzlicher Qualitätsabfall. Und hier machen die Spieler eben großen Wirbel. Wieso auch nicht ? Etwas Aufruhr ist nicht schlecht; vielleicht wird ja sogar etwas bewirkt. Nur leider wieder mal gegen die Kunden. Denn komischerweise bedenken die Befürworter des Endes nicht, wie die Kritiker wahrscheinlich besänftigt werden sollen. Mit kostenpflichtigen DLC...

Ich will das gar nicht in Verbindung zu etwaigen Versprechungen setzen; das ist sowieso wenig erfolgversprechend. Nur dass jetzt einige hier so auftreten und die Kritiker hier als heulende Kinder darstellen, ist unwürdig. Das fällt nur auf die entsprechenden Poster selber zurück.


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (21. März 2012)

Und noch etwas: Manche meinen tatsächlich, die alleinige Deutungshoheit über das Ende haben zu können. Nicht schlecht, diese mal wieder deutsche Hybris. Wenn das tatsächlich so wäre, dass nur eine Deutung zutrifft, dann dann wäre das Ende nicht mal halb so rätselhaft wie "2001" - ein weiterer Qualitätsabfall. 

Aber wenn ME 3 wirklich so großartig ist, kann das Ende das Spiel nicht zu einem schlechten machen. Im übrigen heißt der Publisher nun mal EA - Ubisoft bot auch schon oft genug Anlass zur Kritik. Es liegt also nicht allein am Publisher. Allerdings fällt schon aus, dass Bioware nicht mehr ganz dem hohen Qualitätsmaßstab aus der Zeit vor EA einhalten kann.


----------



## Zerth (21. März 2012)

wertungsfanatiker schrieb:


> Aber wenn ME 3 wirklich so großartig ist, kann das Ende das Spiel nicht zu einem schlechten machen.


Ja und nein, weil durch das Ende Teile der Mass Effect Reihe bedeutungslos werden. 

Es ist der Moment, in dem man sich fragt: Was war das jetzt? Wofür habe ich 100 Stunden gespielt? Weshalb habe ich mich gerade noch stundenlang mit meinem Team über ihre Zukunftspläne unterhalten, wenn sowieso alles egal ist? Und warum ausgerechnet Bioware, die sonst für erstklassige Enden bekannt sind.


----------



## schrehe (21. März 2012)

wertungsfanatiker schrieb:


> Die Mass Effect - Reihe bietet genügend Ansätze zur Kritik.  Das Ende des dritten Teils ist da nur ein Ansatz.
> 
> Schon seltsam, wie einige diese Serie mit dem genialen "2001" vergleichen wollen. Dort haben wir einen genialen Film mit einem Ende, welches sicher einige Rätsel hinterließ. Hier haben wir immer noch ein Computerspiel, welches zwar filmische Elemente beinhaltet, doch immer noch Ergebnisse präsentiert, welche programmiert sind, und in manchen Elementen auf Entscheidungen der Spieler beruhen. Das Ende scheint hier eine Ausnahme zu machen, zudem scheinen die Enden sich sehr zu ähneln. Darüber hinaus ist die Rätselhaftigkeit des Endes ein Bruch mit dem Spiel an sich, denn solche esoterischen/mysteriösen Momente habe ich zumindest in den ersten beiden Teilen nicht erlebt - ganz im Gegensatz zum Film. War also "2001" ein Vorbild, so hat Bioware hier gaaaaaanz schlecht kopiert.
> 
> ...



Erklär uns doch mal bitte welche von Shepards Entscheidungen verändern den Lauf des Zyklus ?

- Ob Conrad Verner noch lebt ?
- Ob Menschen oder Aliens im Rat sitzen ?
- Mit wem Shepard eine Romanze hat ?

Der Zyklus wird naemlich erst durch das Ende gebrochen, indem Shepard naemlich das allererste mal wirklich ein Entscheidung trifft die den Zyklus verändert. Auch wenn diese dann nur durch eine andere Farbe dargestellt wird steht er ja inhaltlich für die Frage Synthetisches Leben gegen Organisches.
Schade das Du die ersten Post anscheinend nur überflogen hast. Schade das Du im Spiel nicht aufgepasst hast.
Aber schön von oben herab argumentieren und andere schlecht darstellen.

Der kostenpflichtige DLC ist reine Spekulation geschürrt von dem Gedanken das EA eh nur ein Abzocker ist.
Nichts als völlig inoffizielle Twitterbemerkungen. 

Kritiken an Ubisoft gehen nicht an die Qualität der Spiele sondern es wird rein das Verhalten und die Massnahmen des Publisher kritisiert. Das ist bei ME3 ganz anders.

Versteh mich nicht falsch.
Das Ende ist alles andere als perfekt präsentiert..
Auch bestimmt nicht wasserdicht und ohne Fehler - weiss Gott Nein.

Aber es gibt viele Spiele oder Bücher oder auch Filme, wo die Spieler, Leser, Zuschauer mit der Gesichte oder der Präsentation nicht zufrieden sind.
Nirgends gab es bisher eine solche Welle der Empörung und so masslos überzogene Forderungen.
Gepaart mit Wellen an negativen Kritiken auf massentauglichen Webseiten.
Und das ist das was ich diese in meiner Augen heuchlerischen Aktion massivst ankreide.
Dann das hat ME3 nicht verdient.
Ich glaub auch kaum, dass sinnvolle Kritik bei Bioware kein Gehör findet. Aber Fakt ist doch, 9 / 10 Leuten (geschätzt) die rummeckern haben weder schlüssige Argumente noch sich auch nur annähernd mit dem Thema auseinander gesetzt und plappern nur nach was die Masse brüllt. Nur damit das Echo lauter wird.

Edith meinte das sollte ich noch loswerden 
Als Beispiel sei hier z.b. die Matrix Trilogie genannt.
Nach dem wirklich grossartigen ersten Teil war ich bei Teil 2 wieder im Kino.
Ich habe das Kino während der Vorstellung noch verlassen, da es einfach nicht auszuhalten war, was sich da aneinander gereimt wurde.
Ich bin aber nicht zur Kasse gegangen und hab deshalb mein Geld zurück verlangt für den Film.
Wieso auch.


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (23. März 2012)

schrehe schrieb:


> Erklär uns doch mal bitte welche von Shepards Entscheidungen verändern den Lauf des Zyklus ?
> 
> - Ob Conrad Verner noch lebt ?
> - Ob Menschen oder Aliens im Rat sitzen ?
> ...



1.Es geht um die Entscheidungen des Spielers, die Ergebnisse erzielen. Das betrifft das Schicksal der Crewmitglieder, das Wiedersehen mit alten Bekannten in neueren Teilen. Es geht gar nicht darum, ob der Zyklus durch Entscheidungen des Spielers unterbrochen werden kann. Insofern ist das die falsche Frage. Dass die letzte Entscheidung in ME 1 kaum/keinen Einfluss auf ME 2 hatte, ist da ein weiterer Kritikpunkt.
2. Ich kritisiere nur diejenigen, die unangemessen andere Kritiker kritisieren.  indem sie diese als Heulsusen darstellen, ihre eigene Sicht des Endes als allgemeingültig darstellen etc. Haben sie damit aber recht, ist das Ende weder rätselhaft noch besonders gelungen. Denn umso weniger hat die letzte Entscheidung des Spielers in ME 3 Gewicht. Von oben herab hast allerdings Du gehandelt, indem Du allen Kritikern das Verständnis abgesprochen hast.
3. Die meisten Spieler kritisieren Bioware für das Ende, vermuten dahinter aber (Verschwörungstheorie - ähnlich) auch EA. Das ist eine Vermutung, aber nicht ohne Grund. Denn so kann Bioware jetzt einen DLC mit dem "wirklichen" oder gewünschten Ende nachschieben. Mehr Gewinn, der v.a. EA und Origin zugute kommt.

ME3 ist nicht sakrosankt, es kann kritisiert werden wie jedes andere Spiel auch. Das dass hier heftigere Form annimmt als anderswo, sollte allerdings ein gutes Zeichen sein. Denn den Fans ist es ganz sicher nicht egal, wie ME 3 ausgeht. Sicher ist dann einiges übertrieben.


----------



## hifumi (23. März 2012)

Die Empörung hat Bioware sich selbst zuzuschreiben. Sie selbst waren es, die einerseits im Vorfeld das Blaue vom Himmel heruntergelogen haben über die möglichen Enden, und andererseits in jeeeedem Interview immer und immer wieder betonen wie wichtig ihnen der Input der Spieler sei. Genau deswegen glauben die Spieler doch, dass sie solch ein Mitbestimmungsrecht hätten.

Dabei zeigt Bioware immer wieder, dass sie in Wahrheit auf die Meinung der Spieler scheißen. Wenn es eine Sache gibt zu der sich fast alle einig sind, dann ist es wohl, dass keiner gern Story DLC hat der entscheidend zur Haupthandlung beiträgt. Und was macht Bioware? From Ashes. Doch damit nicht genug: Direkt im Anschluss an das unfassbar tolle Ende von ME3 wird eine Textbox eingeblendet in der auf kommende DLCs hingewiesen wird. Hätte man auch nur einen Funken Respekt vor der Meinung der Spieler, dann würde man sowas nicht machen. Oder es den Leuten zumindest nicht unter die NASE REIBEN - ich wette sobald DLCs verfügbar sind, wird man vom Abspann direkt in den DLC Store weitergeleitet.
Das ist so lustig, im Prinzip könnten sie das Spiel auch mit einem trollface.jpg beenden, wahrscheinlich gäb es trotzdem Leute die blöd genug wären den nachfolgenden DLC zu kaufen.

Dann wird das Ende erst verteidigt, man _wolle_ ja Diskussionen anregen. Plötzlich wird dann aber doch zurückgerudert, und es heißt praktisch, man arbeite an einer Möglichkeit das Ende noch zu retten. Wie soll man den so jemand noch ernst nehmen? Wenn sie von Anfang an zugegeben hätten, dass dies und das schlecht gelaufen sei dann wäre das zumindest ehrlich und schlüssig gewesen. Aber wieso kommt eine Firma wie Bioware/EA überhaupt in Geld und Zeitnot? EA ist ja auch nur einer der zwei größten Geldgeber in der ganzen Branche... Die Mittel müssten also da sein, aber offenbar ist die Gewinnmaximierung wiedermal wichtiger als eine saubere Arbeit abzuliefern.
Also haben sie wohl doch wider besseren Wissens etwas unfertiges rausgehauen, und die ersten Statements von wegen Diskussionen anregen waren geheuchelt?

Man verzeiht einer Firma deren Spiele man mag gern mal den einen oder anderen Fehltritt, solang man weiterhin das Gefühl hat, dass die Leute ihre Arbeit ernst nehmen und den Kunden respektieren. Aber dieses ständige hin und her, und die ganze Arschkriecherei in Interviews und Statements, während man im Endeffekt dann jedes mal genau das Gegenteil dessen macht was versprochen wurde und die Dinge hinschludert - einfach erbärmlich.
Wie kann sich ernsthaft nach all dem Mist noch jemand als Fan dieser Firma sehn? Oder nochmal genug Vertrauen entgegenbringen um ein Spiel zu kaufen, ehe man Gelegenheit hatte um festzustellen welchen Skandal es diesmal wieder auslöst.


----------



## Muriel (23. März 2012)

Ich frage mich, ob überhaupt jemand den dritten Teil auch nur ansatzweise verstanden hat. Das Spiel hat nämlich kein Ende. Ob die Reaper besiegt werden oder nicht, bleibt völlig offen und ist somit der Fantasie des Spielers überlassen. 

Die Szene mit dem Guardian ist nur eine Halluzination, Shepard wurde über das Spiel hinweg beinahe indoktriniert (Träume, Stimmen und Geräusche hören, usw.) und nur dann, wenn man die Reaper am Ende dieser Halluzination zerstört (gute Enscheidung ist auf einmal rot, schlechte Entscheidung (vom Illusive Man) ist plötzlich blau, und Saren's Vorschlag aus Teil 1, die Symbiose, ist grün), dann offenbart sich die Wahrheit: Shepard ist gar nicht in der Zitadelle gewesen, er/sie ist immer noch auf der Erde, in einem Trümmerhaufen aus Geröll und Asphalt liegend. Oder hat das bisher niemand bemerkt? 

Ich bin von dem Spiel, der ganzen Serie, schwer begeistert, btw. Doch um diese Story überhaupt zu verstehen, muss man schon etwas tiefer graben, als nur drauflos zu ballern, sich durch die Dialoge zu klicken und hinterher zu motzen, weil man nichts verstanden hat und das Spiel deswegen für blöd hält. XD Zu schade, dass Games mit wirklich nur subtilen Botschaften so gut wie gar nicht gemacht werden. Und wenn doch mal der Spieler dazu angeregt werden soll, seinen Verstand zu benutzen, dann wird - zumindest auf englischsprachigen Seiten - rumgepöbelt, dass die Schwarte kracht. :/


----------



## CyrionXS (23. März 2012)

Mögliche Interpretation. Trotzdem fragt man sich nach dem Sinn dieses Traums.
Trotzdem wäre das Rote ende, (Töte Geth/EDI ) eher das eines Renegades, als das des Paragons.
Man sollte sein Wertung ob Gut oder Schlecht nicht von den Projektionen des Illusive Mans oder Anderson beeinflussen lassen. 
Wie er auf die Erde kommt ist auch ne Frage. War er trotzdem oben? who knows.
Ob also nur Traum oder nicht, Die Frage nach der Sinnhaftigkeit der Enden besteht weiterhin. vielleicht umso mehr. Wenn es Shepard so zu beschäftigen scheint, oder ?




> 1.Es geht um die Entscheidungen des Spielers, die Ergebnisse erzielen.  Das betrifft das Schicksal der Crewmitglieder, das Wiedersehen mit alten  Bekannten in neueren Teilen. Es geht gar nicht darum, ob der Zyklus  durch Entscheidungen des Spielers unterbrochen werden kann. Insofern ist  das die falsche Frage.


Genau. Und darum muss das Ende so hingenommen werden wie es kommt. Denn deiner  Aussage nach geht es nicht darum den Zyklus durch Entscheidungen des  Spielers zu unterbrechen, Sondern der direkte Einfluss auf Crew/Bekannte. Doch genau das bemängeln destruktive Kritiker. Sie wollen durch Entscheidungen auf die Crew etc das Ende großartig anders präsentiert bekommen.

Kann es sein, dass die  Entscheidungen des Spielers einen Storyhauptfaden von ME 1 an bilden?  Einen von  dreien. Dieser ist am Ende dann eben blau grün oder rot. (dass der Faden selbst geradegestreckt in eine Richtung läuft und nicht durch jede Entscheidung  abgelenkt wird, ist wie in jedem Spiel sonst, nichts besonders  tragisches)
Die Fäden:
a. Renegade opfert gerne andere z.B.  syntethisches Leben, 
b.Paragon opfert sich stets für andere auf.
 c. Wie "Grün" da gesinnungstechnisch einzugliedern ist, kann ich nicht  sagen. Vielleicht ist Grün eben auch Gesinnungsneutral. Amoralische  Evolition. Darum war die Säule wohl auch in der Mitte von "blau" und  "rot" platziert.
 (Der Evolutionsgedanke ist schon ein cooler denke ich.
 Sofern man den Zusammenhalt der Galaxie betrachtet, war die Soziale Evolution ja bereits erreicht.)
 Macht mein Hirngespinst soooo wenig Sinn?( nicht: ist es zufriedenstellend!). Besonders in Bezug auf die Gespräch der Crew, TIM's, oder Saren, die genau das ansprechen?...
 Ob das Ende zufriedenstellend oder sinnergebend ist, muss nicht gleichermaßen stimmen. Eben Objektiv und Subjektiv.

 => Entscheidungen des Spielers, wie er sich verhält, führen zum schlussletztlichen Fadenende.
Ein Paragon wird sich  wohl immer für Blau entscheiden. Einfach weil er es bisher immer  getan hat....
 Die Illusion der Entscheidungsfreiheit. Siehe Bioshock. (Das muss nichts   aussagen, aber interessant ist es trotzdem: Ken Levine, der Creative   Director von Bioshock, ist einer der Unterstützer der Mass Effect Story.)

Nebenbei vielleicht als Zugeständnis zu sehen: Man hätte einem Renegade nur das rote und grüne Ende erlauben sollen, um das klarer zu machen. Als Konsequenz eben! Einem Paragon nur blau und grün.
 Das ist vielleicht ein einziger Spielecode-trigger. => hoher Renegade Wert= ein Ende.
 Aber ich wäre unzufrieden. Ich möchte die Illusion der freien Entscheidung trotzdem haben.
Vielleicht kommen ja Statistiken heraus, wieviel Renegades das Renegade Ende genommen haben 



> 2. Von oben herab hast allerdings Du _(Schrehe) _gehandelt, indem Du allen Kritikern das Verständnis abgesprochen hast.


 Die  durchaus legitime Behauptung, nicht jeder besitze das selbe Verständnis,  ist sowohl angebracht  als auch keinesfalls von oben herab.
 Dass du dich mit PCs besser auskennt als deine Freundin wäre sonst auch  automatisch Arroganz. Du sprichst ihr nur das Verständnis, aber nicht die  Fähigkeit zum Verstehen ab. (ganz böse verallgemeinert, ich weiss)

 Was Wiki über Verständnis sagt, damit wir uns mit dem selben Verständnis von "Verständnis" (lol) unterhalten.



Spoiler



_Oft ist ein Verstehen nur mittels sogenannter Deutungsrahmen möglich. Deutungsrahmen sind gesellschaftlich verbreitete und *individuell*  angeeignete Wissensstrukturen, auf die Prozesse des Verstehens  aufbauen. Deutungsrahmen sind für das Verständnis von - vor allem  sprachlicher - Kommunikation bedeutsam: der Empfänger einer Information reichert in der meist ungenauen / unvollständigen Alltagskommunikation das Gehörte oder Gelesene mit Kontextinformationen an bzw. ergänzt es; erst dadurch bekommt dieses seinen vollen bzw. einen eindeutigen Sinn. Er ordnet Sinneseindrücke und *Erfahrungen* einer bedeutsamen Struktur zu._
_Deutungsrahmen..... Sie prägen seine Wahrnehmung  des gesellschaftlichen Umfeldes und die Bedeutung, Sinnhaftigkeit und  Einordnung sozialer Handlungen anderer Personen, und seine Reaktionen  (zum Beispiel Empathie) darauf._


 
 Ergo deutet jeder anders, aber die Deutungen anderer zu verunglimpfen,  nur weil man selber diese Deutung nicht nachvollziehen kann, ist  echte Dreistigkeit. => Sofern schlüssige Argumente und Beispiele gebracht  werden, sollte man sich überlegen, ob man aus Ungläubigkeit,  Wiederwillen oder Logik Entgegenhält; Am optimalsten mit besseren  Erklärungen. (Etwas mit dem destrukive Kritiker nur unzureichend dienen  können).

Ich würde es bei Behauptungen wie :" _Hier, das ist so. Keine Begründung." _noch verstehen können_._ Aber wenn  selbst aufwändige Begründungen ignoriert werden, bewegen wir uns dann  noch im Raum sachlicher Diskussion? Oder im Glaubenskrieg. Für mich als zur Info: Stimmt dem jemand nicht zu?.

 So sieht für mich also die logische Umsetzung der Entscheidungen mitsamt Storyfäden aus.   Und ich hab ein Recht darauf es so zu sehen. Diese Erklärung macht Sinn,   mehr als jegliche destruktive Kritik jedenfalls. Konstruktive sieht man leider nur selten bis garnicht.


Spoiler



_Ende Schei33e, Bioware hat keine Ahnung!_. - ist nicht konstruktiv! und sinnbehaftet schon gar nicht- _"Ihr seid alle zu dämlich zu kapieren" _aber auch nicht. Es wird nur zu gern jedem Pro-Story' Anhänger angehaftet, egal ob er so meint oder nicht. Zugern wird der Knüppel der Arroganz herausgeholt. Man sieht, jeder polemisiert die Gegenseite.
Pro ME3 = Arrogant . Contra ME3 = seien zu doof.
Als wenn 90% des Problems auf mangelnder Kommunikationsfähigkeit basieren würde...(?)


Aber trotzdem lass mich nicht anpöbeln, dass das alles Unsinn ist, nur weil  jemand anders deutet bzw erst gar keine Deutung hat.
Peace


----------



## Zerth (24. März 2012)

Muriel schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, ob überhaupt jemand den dritten Teil auch nur ansatzweise verstanden hat. Das Spiel hat nämlich kein Ende. Ob die Reaper besiegt werden oder nicht, bleibt völlig offen und ist somit der Fantasie des Spielers überlassen.
> 
> Die Szene mit dem Guardian ist nur eine Halluzination, Shepard wurde über das Spiel hinweg beinahe indoktriniert (Träume, Stimmen und Geräusche hören, usw.)


 Nein, das ist nur eine "Theorie" aus dem Internet. Viel wahrscheinlicher: Das Ende wurde schlampig zusammengebastelt. Daher die vielen Unstimmigkeiten. 

Ist eigentlich schon jemand aufgefallen, dass das Ende dreist von Deus Ex geklaut wurde?


----------



## Zerth (24. März 2012)

@CyrionXS

Hier sind die Fehler zusammengefasst. 

https://docs.google.com/document/d/...0H84DlCTUmzQ_uQh1voTUs/preview?pli=1&sle=true

Abgesehen von den Themen Normandy und der "Synthese" (völliger Stuss) könnte ich persönlich mit den Logikfehlern leben, wenn das Ende an sich nicht so schlecht ausgeführt wäre.


----------



## CyrionXS (24. März 2012)

> iel wahrscheinlicher: Das Ende wurde schlampig zusammengebastelt.


Warum ist das wahrscheinlich? Scheint vielmehr deiner subjektiven Wahrnehmnung zu entsprechen.
Zuviele zufällige perfekt passende Verbindungen, als dass es "zusammengebastelt" wurde. Warum sollte ich das nicht einfach mit deinem anderen Verständnis beantworten?
Naja, was wundere ich mich auch...

EDIT: habe das Doc mal gelesen. Ich dachte zu erst wirklich, man erschlägt mich gleich mit umwerfenden Gegenargumenten.
Ich musste befreit loslachen. Keines dieser Argumente hat im geringsten etwas mit dem Ende zu tun.
Beispiel?
*4. Shepard awakens much, much closer to the Citadel beam than she was when knocked out by the laser blast. 
*LoL, na und? und wenn Shepard weiter weg vom Beam aufgewacht wäre, hätte das einen Unterschied ausser den längeren Weg zum Beam gemacht? irgendeinen?! DAS soll ernsthaft ein Gegenargument sein? Sind diese Kritiker so verzweifelt auf Suche?
Oder
*6. Shepard falls unconscious again after entering the Citadel beam.* 
Er wurde gerade fast von einem ReaperBeam zerfetzt, die Rüstung ist verschmort.
Jeder hier würde wohl nicht nur ständig bewusstlos werden, sondern tot umfallen. Hat keiner von denen den Blutverlust Shepards am Ende bemerkt? da kann sowas vorkommen.

Oder Jedes weitere vermeintlich "falsche" Zitat Andersons, dass sich mit Spieleigenen Zitaten bekräftigen lässt, zeigt nur fokussierte Wut und Blindheit.



Spoiler



*4. **"But  we didn't come out in the same place." "There's human remains  scattered." "I'm in a dark hallway. Reminds me of your description of  the Collector Base." *_"_*There's a chasm here, and more hallways like the one I was in."*

There's  only one dark hallway like the one scattered with human remains. The  structure of the area from Shepard's perspective is a straight path; the  hallway, the chasm, and the circular control panel room. What Anderson  is describing *does not exist*.

=> Die Wände der Citadel verschieben sich sichtbar. Es werden ständig neue Räume erschaffen und verworfen. Das wird visuell und dialogisiert mehr als deutlich, ja es wird gesagt dass die Citadel modularähnlich funktioniert (Die Wände sich verschieben), und ironischerweise nicht 3 Stunden vorher, sondern zu genau dem Zeitpunkt, an dem der "Logikfehler" stattfinden soll


Jedes Weitere "Argument" ist mit Ignoranz versehen, man schmeckt die Wut förmlich im Text. Viele der Fragen wurden sogar bereits beantwortet,von vielen anderen Autoren  unabhängig voneinander , mit der selben Begründung.

 Und daran arbeiten dutzende von Schreibern mit. Also wenn das die schwere Artillerie sein soll, sind Angry Birds gefährlicher.

 PS: Die "Fehler" des Google.docs wurden auch in diesem Review schon berücksichtigt 
Im anderen Thread von RoTTeN gepostet.
ME3 Indoctrination Theory & DLC "Ending" Proof - YouTube 
0:24.

Ich glaube, du hast dir das Google.doc gar nicht, oder nur sehr sehr sehr sehr wohlwollend zu Gemüte gezogen ...


----------



## schrehe (24. März 2012)

Zerth schrieb:


> Nein, das ist nur eine "Theorie" aus dem Internet. Viel wahrscheinlicher: Das Ende wurde schlampig zusammengebastelt. Daher die vielen Unstimmigkeiten.
> 
> Ist eigentlich schon jemand aufgefallen, dass das Ende dreist von Deus Ex geklaut wurde?


 
Es ist natürlich sehr wahrscheinlich , dass man für das grösste Project der Company sich keine 15 Minuten Teammeeting gönnt um ein würdiges Finale zu schaffen und bastelt daher ein von einem anderen Spiel geklautes kurzerhand zusammen.
Bestimmt sehr wahrscheinlich 

Kannst Du auch die Lottozahlen vorraussehen ? 

Lächerlich. Naiv.


----------



## hifumi (24. März 2012)

Mal eine kurze Frage: Wenn man das Ende mit der Synthese wählt, sieht man dann auch die Leute aus der Normandy aussteigen, auf dem Planet? Oder sind die dann durch die Synthese zu einer anderen Lebensform geworden?


Und die Indoktrinationstheorie find ich ja sehr interessant zu lesen, frage mich aber, was daran besser sein soll.
Nehmen wir mal an, der ganze Rest nachdem Shepard vom Strahl der Reapers getroffen wird, war wirklich eine Halluzination oder ein Traum. Wie lässt sich der "Schluss" der Story dann zusammenfassen? Dann haben wir da die letzte Mission, den entscheidenden Endkampf, alles auf einer Karte...in diesem Moment wird Shepard von einem Reaper getroffen der versucht ihn zu indoktrinieren! Furchtbar! Doch Shepard wehrt den Indoktrinationsversuch ab. Ende.
Ähh, okay... wenn _das_ das Ende gewesen sein soll, dann hätte man auch genausogut kurz bevor Shepard von diesem Strahl getroffen wird plötzlich einfach die Credits einspielen können, oder an jeder beliebigen anderen Stelle. (Nein halt, Credits gibt es ja keine. Ich meine natürlich den abschliessenden Hinweis einblenden, dass man auch DLC kaufen kann.) Das wäre in etwa so, als würde z.B. Terminator 2 einfach an der Stelle enden wenn sie in das Stahlwerk fahren am Schluss. Einfach so.
Ich meine, es gibt ja offenen Enden, aber auch da wird ein aufgebauter Spannungsbogen erst abgeschlossen. Alles andere wäre ein Cliffhanger. Aber ein Cliffhanger hat auch eigentlich den Sinn auf den weiteren Verlauf der Geschichte neugierig zu machen. Doch selbst das würde die Geschichte ja nicht sehr effektiv, wenn die Indoktrinationstheorie stimmen würde.


----------



## CyrionXS (24. März 2012)

> Mal eine kurze Frage: Wenn man das Ende mit der Synthese wählt,  sieht man dann auch die Leute aus der Normandy aussteigen, auf dem  Planet? Oder sind die dann durch die Synthese zu einer anderen  Lebensform geworden?



Menschliche Zellen und Synthetische verschmelzen bzw ordnen sich parallel zu einander an. Das kann keiner sagen.
Man sieht schaltkreise auf der Haut, die Augen Leuchten Grün.
Großartig inszeniert ist es wahrlich nicht. Der schwächste Teil des Endes. Hat intern bei Bioware sicher auch für Zank gesorgt. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das Team damit einverstanden war. 
Riccitello wollte wohl schleunigst Cash für einen neuen Zerstörer. Den alten hat Bobby Kotick versenkt.
Schiffe versenken auf Manager Art.  
(Ich stehe trotzdem zu der Idee ansich, die Präsentation ist kein Kriterium für die Qualität der Idee.)


----------



## Zerth (25. März 2012)

@CyrionXS: Wie ich bereits geschrieben habe: Ich gehe nicht bei allen Punkten im Text mit. Problematisch sind imo vor allem die Punkte betreffend der Normandy und das unsinnige Synthese Ende. 

Trotzdem sind viele dort aufgezählten Wiedersprüche berechtigt und zeigen, wie schlecht das Ende geschrieben wurde. 



schrehe schrieb:


> Es ist natürlich sehr wahrscheinlich , dass man für das grösste Project der Company sich keine 15 Minuten Teammeeting gönnt um ein würdiges Finale zu schaffen und bastelt daher ein von einem anderen Spiel geklautes kurzerhand zusammen.
> Bestimmt sehr wahrscheinlich


 Wenn du wüsstest, was manchmal in großen Projekten so läuft.

"Shep lives" Endvideo könnte zB. so entstanden sein: Vergabe an Fremdfirma, extra billig, Lastenheft "Szene mit Länge 10s, zeigt Person mit N7-Rüstung in Trümmern." Der Dienstleister wusste nicht welche Art von Trümmer und hat ein paar "copy&paste" Ziegelsteine wie in den anderen Videos gemacht. 

Das ist nur Spekulation. Aber so änlich könnte es gelaufen sein. Auf die gleiche Art sind auch die schlechten Bosskämpfe in Deus Ex und das heftig kritisierte Finale in Bioshock entstanden. 

Manchmal möchte auch ein Teammitglied seine Meinung umbedingt entgegen der Warnung anderer "durchdrücken". Er ist so von einer Idee überzeugt, dass er die Schwächen der Lösung nicht mehr sieht. Glaubt man den Gerüchten, könnte genau das im Fall von ME3 passiert sein.


----------



## schrehe (25. März 2012)

Zerth schrieb:


> Wenn du wüsstest, was manchmal in großen Projekten so läuft.
> 
> .


 
Oh ich weiss bei sowas eine ganze Menge.
Bei Dir sehe ich wie bei sovielen anderen nur Spekulation.
In jedem zweiten Satz von Dir  aber auch vielen anderen "Kritikern" steht oft nur der Gedanke dass Bioware und EA das grosse Böse sind und alle Ihre Spieler nur  vor den Kopf stossen, verarschen und kräftig abzocken wollen.
Die Welt ist ja so böse 

Das das Storyende einfach aus einer gemeinschaftlichen Entscheidung eines leidenschaftlichen Entwicklerteams entstanden ist und diese wirklich der Überzeugung sind - übrigens wie wohl auch der Grossteil der Fachpresse - das dieses ein Gutes Ende mit Anspruch darstellt ist natürlich völlig abwägig als Gedanke. Das kann bei diesem bösen EA Konzern nicht sein.
Übrigens auch der ehemalige Lead Story-Designer Drew Karpyshyn hat deutlich betont, dass die Geschichte immer gemeinschaftlich enstanden sind und eher selber für sich genommen oft viel zu viel Lob erhielt.

Lesen sich die Kritiker eigentlich mal Ihren eigenen Texte durch ?
Wie weit hergeholt das ganze oftmals ist ?
Woher kommt dieser Realitäsverlust eigentlich ?


----------



## Zerth (25. März 2012)

schrehe schrieb:


> In jedem zweiten Satz von Dir  aber auch vielen anderen "Kritikern" steht oft nur der Gedanke dass Bioware und EA das grosse Böse sind und alle Ihre Spieler nur  vor den Kopf stossen, verarschen und kräftig abzocken wollen.


Bitte was? Wo habe ich mich hier auch nur ansatzweise in diese Richtung geäussert? 



schrehe schrieb:


> Das das Storyende einfach aus einer gemeinschaftlichen Entscheidung eines leidenschaftlichen Entwicklerteams entstanden ist und diese wirklich der Überzeugung sind - übrigens wie wohl auch der Grossteil der Fachpresse - das dieses ein Gutes Ende mit Anspruch darstellt ist natürlich völlig abwägig als Gedanke. Das kann bei diesem bösen EA Konzern nicht sein.


Ich habe bisher keinen einzigen Artikel der Fachpresse gelesen, der sich wirklich positiv übver das Ende äussert. (Quelle?)  Ich habe bisher maximal diplomatische Antworten a la "künstlicherische Freiheit" gelesen. 80% "ungenügend" bis "mangelhaft" in diversen Umfragen sprechen auch eine deutliche Sprache. 



schrehe schrieb:


> Übrigens auch der ehemalige Lead Story-Designer Drew Karpyshyn hat deutlich betont, dass die Geschichte immer gemeinschaftlich enstanden sind und eher selber für sich genommen oft viel zu viel Lob erhielt.


Es wird auch kaum jemand schlecht über seine eigene Arbeit reden, bzw. Firmeninterna nach aussen tragen. Inzwischen gibt es aber auch schon Gerüchte, das es innerhalb des Teams wegen des Endes gekracht haben muss.



schrehe schrieb:


> Wie weit hergeholt das ganze oftmals ist ?
> Woher kommt dieser Realitäsverlust eigentlich ?


Weit hergehohlt? Hier wurde nicht das geliefert, was vorher versprochen wurde. Ich kann den Leuten keinen Mercedes verkaufen, aber einen Trabi liefern. Mit der Begründung "Ja, das Design ist aber meine künstlerische Freiheit!"


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (25. März 2012)

CyriusXS: Nein, das Ende muss nicht so hingenommen werden wie es ist. Der Spieler darf erwarten, unterschiedliche Enden zu sehen zu bekommen. Denn diese Erwartungshaltung haben die Vorgänger geschürt. Hier hat es aber kaum Unterschiede gegeben. Und die Erkenntnis, dass am Zyklus voraussichtlich sich nichts ändert/ändern kann, ist auch für jeden Spieler enttäuschend. Denn so entpuppt sich ME eben doch als gewöhnliches Spiel - wenn auch mit viel Klimbim.

Erstaunlich, dass Du meinst für Schrehe sprechen zu können. Allerdings hat er von oben herab argumentiert. Denn seiner Aussage nach hat er nicht geschrieben, nicht jeder könne sein Verständnis haben. Sondern sein Verständnis sei allgemeingültig. Weiterhin hilft es nicht, eine Definition von "Verständnis" zu zitieren, sie aber dann nicht zu verwenden.

ME 1 und ME 2 haben mir gefallen. Doch die tiefschürfenden Argumentationen, mit denen das Ende des Spiels verklärt werden soll, ähneln Verschwörungstheorien. Selbst wenn dies zuträfen, wäre die Indoktrination eher ein Armutszeugnis. Denn das wäre die Kapitulation des Programms vor der einst gepriesenen Entscheidungsvielfalt.


----------



## CyrionXS (25. März 2012)

schrehe schrieb:


> In jedem zweiten Satz von Dir  aber auch vielen anderen "Kritikern" steht oft nur der Gedanke dass Bioware und EA das grosse Böse sind und alle Ihre Spieler nur  vor den Kopf stossen, verarschen und kräftig abzocken wollen.


 Schau mich jetzt bitte nicht ungläubig an, aber so einen ähnlichen Eindruck habe ich von z.B. EA und Activision.
Das darf man aber unter keinen Umständen mit Bioware oder äquivalent mit Blizzard gleichsetzen.

Riccitello und Kotick haben nur einen Grund die Presse und Spieler zu besänftigen. Sie sind Aktionäre. Wertsteigerung des Unternehmens um jeden Preis. (das schliesst die Qualitative Steigerung nicht mit ein). . Sie spielen auch keines der Spiele, Qualitätskontrolle ihrerseits findet nicht statt. Nach eigenen Aussagen sind ihnen die Zufriedenheit der Aktionäre wichtiger als die, der Spielerschaft. (Verlang bitte keine Quellen angaben, das ist jahre her).

Dass man Fehler der Spieleschmieden immer auf die Publisher schiebt, ist von gleichem Unsinn, wie wenn man glaubt die Publisher  hätten gar nichts damit zu tun. Extrema eben.
@Zerth





> Ich habe bisher keinen einzigen Artikel der Fachpresse gelesen, der sich wirklich positiv übver das Ende äussert.


High Five: Mass Effect 3-Ende, World of Warcraft - Mists of Pandaria, Resident Evil - Operation Raccoon City-Test
ganz frisch, man spricht auch über unseren Disput 


> Weit hergehohlt? Hier wurde nicht das geliefert, was vorher versprochen  wurde. Ich kann den Leuten keinen Mercedes verkaufen, aber einen Trabi  liefern. Mit der Begründung "Ja, das Design ist aber meine künstlerische  Freiheit!"


Das ist jetzt schon derbst verdreht.
Du hast einen Mercedes bekommen, dessen Tacho auf 350 km/h geht, mit dem du aber nur 300 km/h erreichst und dann die Entwickler des Wagens und nichtmal Mercedes selbst verfluchst. Hast du wirklich gedacht der Wagen fährt 350?
Die Erfahrung und der Status quo der letzten 10 Jahre sollten dich eines besseren belehren. Es wurde immer mehr versprochen als gehalten. immer. iiimmer. i-m-m-e-r.
Und jetzt parkten viele, nicht nur du, ihre Erwartungshaltung auf dem Mars. Entgegen aller Wahrscheinlichkeit und entgegen jeglicher Erfahrung.
Und sind enttäuscht.
Ich sag nur 350 km/h

@Wertungsfanatiker 


> CyriusXS: Nein, das Ende muss nicht so hingenommen werden wie es ist.
> Denn diese Erwartungshaltung haben die Vorgänger geschürt.


Ich habe deine eigene Argumentation ausgebaut. Das hast du gar nicht mitbekommen. Macht aber nichts. 
Siehe oben, selbes Phänomen auch bei dir. Und schau dir bitte auch den PCG Link etwas weiter oben an. Sofern Überzeugung standhaft genug ist, um dir das zu erlauben. ( Na? irgendwer? Unterbewusstsein und eingeschränkte Entscheidungsfreiheit? kommt jemand drauf? Mass effect? *sigh*)



> Erstaunlich, dass Du meinst für Schrehe sprechen zu können.


Dein Argument, dass man jemand Verständnis abspricht, ist jedenfalls kein Indiz dafür, dass man von oben herab redet.
Aber erstaunlich dass DU meinst Schrehe richtig einschätzen zu können. Andere angurken nachdem man das selbe getan hat.


> Doch die tiefschürfenden Argumentationen, mit denen das Ende des Spiels  verklärt werden soll, ähneln Verschwörungstheorien. Selbst wenn dies  zuträfen, wäre die Indoktrination eher ein Armutszeugnis


Verschwööörungstheorien. So wie die Szene in der, der Javik Liara erklärt, dass ihre Gottheiten Protheaner waren? und sie das nicht akzeptieren wollte?  Dreidimensional denken. Bitte.
Die Indoktrinationstheorie ist ein alternativer Erklärungsversuch, der m.M.n nichtmal vonnöten für das Ende ist. Ich verstehe ihn sogar als direkten Gegenentwurf zur höchst akademischen Kritik bezüglich Ungereimtheiten wie: Die Entfernung Shepards zum Transportbeam, vor und nach des Reaper-treffers.
Theorien zu blau-grün-rot und Indoktrinationstheorie. Ob man das wirklich so schwer auseinander halten kann bezweifle ich irgendwie. Hast du dich überhaupt damit auseinander gesetzt? wohl nicht. Du hast damit die Qualifikation des flamers erhalten.


----------



## hifumi (26. März 2012)

schrehe schrieb:


> Das das Storyende einfach aus einer gemeinschaftlichen Entscheidung eines leidenschaftlichen Entwicklerteams entstanden ist und diese wirklich der Überzeugung sind - übrigens wie wohl auch der Grossteil der Fachpresse - das dieses ein Gutes Ende mit Anspruch darstellt ist natürlich völlig abwägig als Gedanke.


 
Wenn dem so wäre, dann könnten sie zum Ende stehn und müssten nicht, siehe Bioware Blog, jetzt versuchen die Spieler zu besänftigen und versprechen das ganze zu korrigieren oder zumindest nachzubessern.

Und wo nimmst du es her, dass ein großer Teil der Fachpresse das Ende gut findet? Ich wette, ein großer Teil der Reviewautoren hatte das Ende nicht mal gesehn, als das Review bereits im Kasten war. Oder sie waren sich unsicher, haben sich aber nicht getraut nur deswegen groß auf die Pauke zu hauen. Mal ganz zu schweigen davon, einem so großen Spiel auf einmal einen Wertungsabzug zu geben wegen etwas, das auch noch Ansichtssache sein kann. Aber, dass die Leute das Ende gut und anspruchsvoll fanden kann man eigentlich nicht sagen.


----------



## CyrionXS (26. März 2012)

> siehe Bioware Blog, jetzt versuchen die Spieler zu besänftigen und  versprechen das ganze zu korrigieren oder zumindest nachzubessern.


Geld regiert die Welt. Ist aber leicht Schwammig was du da sagst. "Sie versprechen das ganze zu korrigieren oder zumindest nachzubessern ..? was denn nun. Bisher haben sie maximal angedeutet, die inhalte deutlicher zu erklären. Von wegen korrigieren. Richtig lesen.



> Und wo nimmst du es her, dass ein großer Teil der Fachpresse das Ende  gut findet?


u.a. Metacritic ? nie die Mühe gemacht? Gleich neben den 1500 Hate Critics, die nichtmal einen Punkt rausrücken. Auch wenn 740 User Critics mit guter Wertung keine Grundlage hätten, wäre ME3 wirklich ein 0 Punkte Spiel





> Ich wette, ein großer Teil der Reviewautoren hatte das Ende  nicht mal gesehn, als das Review bereits im Kasten war.


Ich wette dagegen. Um ein Haselnusseis. Hoffentlich wettest du nicht, dass 2012 die Welt untergeht. Deine Wetten entsprechen offensichtlich der unbedingten Realität,



> Aber, dass die Leute das Ende gut und anspruchsvoll fanden kann man eigentlich nicht sagen.


Doch. Warum gehst du eigentlich davon aus, dass deine persönliche Meinung für alle allgemeingültig ist?
"Die Leute". Es gibt wohl nur ein Volk mit einer Meinung oder wie.
Ich fands anspruchsvoll UND zudem Gut. Aber 9 von 10 werden auch der Mona lisa nichts abgewinnen können. Oder jedem sonstigen Bild/Kunstwerk das dir einfällt. (das zählt natürlich nicht als Argument, stimmts? *sigh*)

Also sprich nicht davon was ich gut finde und was nicht. Ich gehöre nämlich auch zu "den Leuten"


----------



## Zerth (26. März 2012)

http://3.asset.soup.io/asset/3010/4179_c804_500.jpeg

Ich glaube, hier sind einige noch in Phase 1  (Space Odysee .. ) 



CyrionXS schrieb:


> @ZerthHigh Five: Mass Effect 3-Ende, World of Warcraft - Mists of Pandaria, Resident Evil - Operation Raccoon City-Test
> ganz frisch, man spricht auch über unseren Disput
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


"Er hätte sich auch mehr Entscheidungsfreiheit gewünscht" klingt kaum überzeugt. Zudem ist seine Begründung grundsätzlich nicht richtig. Er sagt "BW konnte nicht mehr Enden machen, weil sie weitere Spiele mit Shepard machen wollen". Das ist Stuss. Jeder weitere Teil muss sich sowieso für eins der drei Ende entscheiden. Das ist in Spieleserien auch so üblich - und wurde von den Desigern als Begründung angeführt, warum man in ME3 "völlige Freiheit" für die "Gestaltung einer Vielzahl völlig unterschiedlicher Enden" hätte, von denen "eines spannender ist als das andere". Mal davon abgesehen, das dies kaum als Entschuldigung für 3 (fast) identische Endvideos gelten kann. 



CyrionXS schrieb:


> Du hast einen Mercedes bekommen, dessen Tacho auf 350 km/h geht, mit dem du aber nur 300 km/h erreichst und dann die Entwickler des Wagens und nichtmal Mercedes selbst verfluchst. Hast du wirklich gedacht der Wagen fährt 350?
> Die Erfahrung und der Status quo der letzten 10 Jahre sollten dich eines besseren belehren. Es wurde immer mehr versprochen als gehalten. immer. iiimmer. i-m-m-e-r.


Ne Cyrion, es gab im Vorfeld eindeutige Ansagen von einer Vielzahl von beteiligten Personen bezüglich dem Finale. Es gibt  entsprechende Zitatesammlungen im Internet, die der jetzigen Ausführung des Endes exakt wiedersprechen. Die gigantische Werbekampange (Rendertrailer und live-Aktion Film) haben zudem eine völlig andere Vorstellung vom Finale vermittelt. Das ist eine glatte Täuschung des Kunden. Dabei kann es Bioware bekanntlich viel besser. 

Beispiel *Dragon Age Online.* Die Rahmenhandlung ist im Prinzip identisch zu ME3. In der Endschlacht sieht man aber die Auswirkungen jedes "war assest". Hat man die Zauberer gerettet, kämpft der Magierorden in der Endschlacht an der Seite des Spielers. Hat man den Orden "gereinigt", kann man statt dessen die Unterstützung der Templer in schwierigen Kämpfen anfordern. Genau das hat jeder Spieler in ME3 erwartet. Statt dessen: Nix. Ob man die Quarianer oder Geth gerettet hat, oder beide - völlig egal! Tauchen sowieso nicht mehr auf. 

Anderes Beispiel *Mass Effect 2. *Hier führt jede nicht getätigte Vorbereitung zu Konsequenzen. Man muss sein Team genau kennen und für die richtigen Aufgaben einteilen. Das Finale war hier hervoragend gelöst, die Endschlacht in M3 schreit geradezu nach einer ähnlichen Lösung. 

Hier ist übrigens noch mal eine wesentlich bessere - und sachliche - Zusammenfassung der Kritikpunkte an Bioware 

10 Reasons We Hate Mass Effect 3's Ending - YouTube


----------



## CyrionXS (26. März 2012)

Ich bin etwas verwirrt, dass du einen Comic postest, der so perfekt auf deine Situation passt.
Du deniest (verweigerst) doch das Ende (phase 1)
Ich habe es guten Gewissens akzeptiert (durchgestrichene Phase 5

Ich behaupte aber, du wirst es aus "denial-technischen Gründen" nicht einsehen wollen. 


> Er sagt "BW konnte nicht mehr Enden machen, weil sie weitere Spiele mit Shepard machen wollen".


AN welcher Stelle`? habs mir 2 mal angehört. Sagt er nirgends. Entweder lügst du böswillig, oder du hast Probleme Sätze zu verstehen. Oder du hörst Sachen (das wäre ganz schlimm).

*Er sagt Wortgetreu: *_Es macht auch Sinn vom Standpunkt der Entwickler, weil sie wollen ja nochmal Mass Effect Spiele 
machen, vielleicht nicht mit Commander Sheppard, er is ja.. soll ins Reich der Legenden übergehen, und wenn man zuviele verschiedene Enden hat, wo setzt man dann mit dem nächsten Spiel an..._"
Hörs dir also in lieber 2mal an, bevor du Unwahrheiten rum feuerst.



> Die gigantische Werbekampange (Rendertrailer und live-Aktion Film) haben  zudem eine völlig andere Vorstellung vom Finale vermittelt. Das ist  eine glatte Täuschung des Kunden. Dabei kann es Bioware bekanntlich viel  besser.


Von-was-rede-ich-denn.? Du jammerst in diesem Moment, dass du keine 350 fahren kannst. Die habens ja versprochen.
Ausserdem ,du weisst für was ein Entwicklerstudio und für was ein Publisher Zuständig ist?
Genaaau, Publisher coden Spiele und Entwicklerstudios machen Werbung. (Ironie)
BTW: Der Rendertrailer handelt vom *Anfang* von ME3. Kurz wird auch ein Mako Stoßtrupp mit Shepard gezeigt, der aber nicht mehr als militärische Zurschaustellung ist. Es wird nichtmal geschossen!
*Und du hast dadurch eine Vorstellung vom Finale vermittelt bekommen?* (doh!...)

Und was genau ist Dragon Age Online? kommt das noch? nie davon gehört.
Trotzdem, dein War Asset Beispiel ist ein gutes Argument. Habe ich auch nie was dagegen gesagt. Auch nicht, dass das Spiel perfekt ist.
Es tangiert aber in keinsterweise die Sinnhaftigkeit der Entscheidungen in der Citadel. äh, wie auch.


> Man muss sein Team genau kennen und für die richtigen Aufgaben einteilen.


Man schickt einen Bioniker um ein Bionisches Schild zu erstellen.
Einen Techniker um...technisches Zeugs zu machen. 
Für jede Aufgabe gibt es 3 Crewmitglieder
So anspruchsvoll ist das wirklich nicht.

Und es ist das selbe Beispiel wie in Dragon age, War assets. Zu diesen habe ich dir schon Recht gegeben. Aber wenn du möchtest kannst du noch 32 weitere Beispiele bringen, die genau das beweisen sollen, was nie bestritten wurde.

Kommts mir nur so vor, oder suchst du echt zwanghaft nach irgendwas.

Und auf dieses "sachliche" Video wurde schon eingegangen . 3 Punkte sind 1 Punkt. Andere Punkte sind totaler Unsinn wie: Quarianer überleben nicht mit der Flottilla im Weltraum => naja .Sie haben bisher NUR in der Flottilla gelebt und zwar isoliert.
Aber lauf denen mit deiner Meinung halt hinterher. Eigene Ansichten sind auch absolut überbewertet.


----------



## Muriel (27. März 2012)

Zerth schrieb:


> Nein, das ist nur eine "Theorie" aus dem Internet. Viel wahrscheinlicher: Das Ende wurde schlampig zusammengebastelt. Daher die vielen Unstimmigkeiten.
> 
> Ist eigentlich schon jemand aufgefallen, dass das Ende dreist von Deus Ex geklaut wurde?




 Ich brauche mich nicht auf "Internettheorien" zu stützen, um Shepard's Indoktrinierung zu bemerken. Jeder, der die Hinweise erkennt und vergleicht, wird zu diesem Schluss kommen: 

Shepard ist von Anfang an mehr oder weniger ständig von Reapertech umgeben. EDI is ein Mix aus der Mond-VI, Reapercode und Reapertech, Legion hat sich in ME3 mit Reapercodes verbessert. Die Begegnung mit Sovereign/Nazara, das Besorgen und der Einbau der Reaper-IFF in die Normandy, der Angriff der Reaper selbst, usw. 


Indoktrination kann sowohl schnell als auch langsam passieren. Und je langsamer es geschieht, desto funktonsfähiger bleiben diese "Agenten" (Codeeintrag ME2) Shepard's Indoktrinierung beginnt in ME3 schon relativ früh am Anfang. Der erste Traum ist ein Anzeichen dafür. 

HIer ein paar Fakten über Indoktrinierung:

Reapertech alleine reicht schon dafür aus: "I'm worried about Chandara. He's staring at the samples for hours. Said, he's 'Listening' to them." ME2, das verschollene Cerberusteam im zerstörten Reaper.

"TEll them about the noise, Cole. That awful noise." "It was like the screaming of the damned but right inside my head, almost tearing it apart." (Drei Schmuggler auf Eden Prime in ME, über den Moment, als Sovereign auf dem Planeten landete. Auf der Erde landet mehr als nur ein einziger Sovereign-Class Reaper in ME3. Am Schluss befinden sich in jedem bewohnten Sonnensystem die Reaper.) Vega, und ich glaube, auch Garrus, hatten sich in ME3 darüber beklagt, Geräusche zu hören. 

Das Innere der Citadel am Schluss besteht aus einem Mix aus Shadow Broker Schiff und Reaperinnenleben. Teile von Wänden/Bauelementen sind aus den Rädern eines Mako, usw. Der Raum mit dem Guardian ist die Andockstelle des Crucible's und liegt somit im Weltraum. Der Beam in der Mitte ist das selbe Bild des Beams, wie er auf der Erde zu sehen ist, in London und zwar unmittelbar, bevor Shepard von dem Reaperstrahl getroffen wird. 

Es gibt keinen Asphalt oder Betonstücke auf der Citadel. Sobald Shepard wieder zu sich kommt, ist außerdem ein Gebäude im Hintergrund zu sehen. 

In einem der Mass Effect Romane wird außerdem erwähnt, dass Indoktrinierung mit Reapergeräuschen verbunden ist. Und zwar dann, sobald der Einfluss des Reapers gestört wird. Und jedesmal, wenn Shepard mit dem Junge zu tun hat (oder von ihm abgelenkt wird), dann ist Reaper'grollen' zu hören. 

Auf diese Fakten bin ich von alleine gekommen. Dafür braucht man keine Theorien aus dem Internet.


----------



## CyrionXS (27. März 2012)

Heirate mich (-platonisch)

wie konnte ich das alles nur übersehen. ME wird nochmal durchgespielt...das steht fest.


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (27. März 2012)

Gegen jede dieser Argumente lassen sich ohne weiteres Gegenargumente finden.

Das Cerberus - Team hielt sich anders als Sheppard nicht über Minuten, sondern über Tage, vielleicht sogar Wochen im/am Kollektorenschiff auf. Also wenn die Indoktrinierung Sheppards begonnen hat, dann erst mit ME 3.

Nein, es bleibt dabei: Das Ende von ME 3 ist schlecht/schwach, da es aufgrund der eigenen Entscheidungen des Spielers zu wenig Unterschiede bringt. Der Umstand, dass eigene Entscheidungen vielleicht niemals etwas am Ende hätten ändern können, ist für die Mehrheit der Spieler unbefriedigend - und das zu Recht. Denn ME hat stets suggeriert, die Entscheidungen hätten Auswirkungen, und nicht nur auf die Gruppenmitglieder. Denn ansonsten wäre ja auch die letzte Entscheidung von ME sinnlos gewesen. Dass sie bei ME 2 allerdings kaum eine Rolle gespielt hat, war allerdings ein Hinweis darauf: die ME - Reihe unterliegt in jeglicher Hinsicht (Story, Entscheidungen) Restriktionen. Spielübergreifende Konsequenzen sind nach wie vor kaum vorhanden. Die freie Entscheidung in Computerspielen hat sich mal wieder als Trugbild erwiesen.

ME 3 hätte sich ein Vorbild am Hexer nehmen können. Sowohl Teil 1, als auch Teil 2 weisen gute Enden auf. Teil 1 geht auf die meisten Entscheidungen im Extro ein, in Teil 2 hat eine Entscheidung sogar ein völlig anderes Kapitel erschlossen. Dort sind die Entscheidungen des Spielers relevant.


----------



## CyrionXS (27. März 2012)

> Also wenn die Indoktrinierung Sheppards begonnen hat, dann erst mit ME 3.


Und er schreibt was?


> Shepard's Indoktrinierung beginnt in ME3 schon relativ früh am Anfang.





> Nein, es bleibt dabei: Das Ende von ME 3 ist schlecht/schwach


Sir yes sir... . Deine Wortwahl verrät dich.
Kein Argument der Welt kann dich überzeugen.


> die ME - Reihe unterliegt in jeglicher Hinsicht (Story, Entscheidungen) Restriktionen.


Of course. Du konntest nie mehr als deine Crewstory bestimmen. Das war schon in ME offensichtlich. Was du hier als "dir suggeriert" bezeichnest, sind schlichtweg deine eigenen Ansprüche und Vorstellungen. Andere haben das nicht so gesehen, ist also dein persönliches Problem. Die Verweise auf Biowares Zitate sind nicht mehr als Ausflüchte, um einem enttäuschten Gefühl, einen Sachverhalten beiseite zu stellen.


> Die freie Entscheidung in Computerspielen hat sich mal wieder als Trugbild erwiesen.


Endlich hast dus begriffen. Und das sagt Mass Effect mit dem Ende aus. Shepard bekommt die selben mechanischen Augen wie "The illusive man", wenn er blau oder grün wählt. Ja er wird sogar zum Husk.
Man glaubt eine freie Entscheidung zu haben, und das wird uns vom Unterbewusstsein suggeriert und gelenkt.

Das passiert jetzt, in diesem Moment. Dein Unterbewusstsein hat sogar den Satz von Muriel (s.o) ausgeblendet. Und jetzt unterbewusst abstreiten. Du weisst nichtmal weshalb. Absolute Überzeugung. Keine objektive Einschätzung deinerseits möglich. 

Oder glaubst du ernsthaft du hast einen 100% freien Willen? Wenn ja, liegst du falsch.
Das ist übrigens belegt durch Hirnforschung und Psychologie, Biologie und nichtmal die Ethikforschung attestiert dir absolut freien Willen. Das kannst du abstreiten, sowie die Kugelform der Erde.
Dein Unwissen in diesem Gebiet erklärt u.a. dein absolutes Unverständnis. Dein Selbstbehauptungsdrang lässt es nicht zu, dass du Unrecht hast. Logik versagt auf dieser Ebene. (Ich verrat dir was, ich hab das alles erlebt und erlebe es.
und davor ist niemand befreit, erst recht nicht,wer sich nichtmal Gedanken über sowas macht)

Glückwunsch, du wurdest indoktriniert. Wie der Illusiveman.
Und jetzt kämpf schön weiter gegen den Klos im Hals. Und gegen das Gefühl, du könntest doch Unrecht haben...Dann ist deine Welt auch wieder In Ordnung in der du immer Recht hast.


----------



## schrehe (27. März 2012)

Aus Zeitgründen konnten ich dem hier wenig folgen. Aber ich sehe eh es hat sich keinen Meter bewegt 
Wie CyrionXS schon zu beginn sagte - es ist ein Glaubenskrieg.
Hier stehe wilde Spekulationen aus dem Netz gepaart mit teils haarsträubigen Argumenten gegen Spieler die dem Spiel aufmerksam gefolgt sind und - Gott sei Dank - dabei sich eigene Gedanken gemacht haben.
Deshalb erscheint diesen wenigen dann auch das Ende als nicht unlogisch und wild zusammengeschustert.

Wer bereits während des Spiels nicht in der Lage war sich sein Bild zu machen und Dinge zu hinterfragen , der wird nach dem philosophischen Ende und dem Rückblick auf die Gesamtstory nun erst Recht nicht in der Lage sein.
Ich empfehle dem einen oder anderen Kritiker sich mal die Argumente von CyrionXS, Muriel oder mir zu Herzen zu nehmen und diese nicht sofort ungläubig vom Tisch zu wischen und sich der Trilogie ganz von vorn nochmal zu widmen und ich wette mit einem anderen Blickwinkel werdet Ihr vieles mehr verstehen was Euch vorher verborgen blieb.


----------



## CyrionXS (27. März 2012)

Bioware wird uns schon Recht geben, aber wenigstens wird keiner sagen können: "Diese Erklärungen konnte keiner kommen sehen!"
Man sieht auch nicht viel mit Scheuklappen. Was sagte Mr.G ?
_"Und sie bewegt sich doch"_


----------



## schrehe (27. März 2012)

Das bleibt zwar auch abzuwarten - auch wenn ich dieses erhoffe.
Aber eines bleibt mit Sicherheit hängen :
Man kann sich zukünftig nicht darüber beschweren, dass Spiele immer einfach gestrickt werden und die "Casualisierung" weiter vorran schreitet, wenn bei einer solchen Geschichte, die die Spieler zum denken anregen soll so ein Widerstand aufkommt.
Nichts gegen Pausenfüller wie AngryBirds , aber trotzdem hab ich gern auch mal ein Spiel mit Anspruch.

Aber warum soll es uns Spieler anders gehen als z.b im Fernsehen - wo man zum grossteil nur noch mit Sendungen für Hirntote berieselt wird


----------

